# New Courier Company - Completely online



## skola (3/3/16)

Hey Ecigssa,

I'm no sure if this is the correct place to post this so mods please move it if necessary.

I saw this advert of an online courier company on Facebook the other day. It's quite cool, no need to have an account with them. You can just register and start booking your collection and drop off requirements online with quite a simple step by step process. They are quite reasonably priced as well. I used them once last week and they seem quite efficient, I had no problems.

I am not in any way affiliated with this company or earn any form of income by promoting it. I just thought it might help members selling their goodies in the classifieds.

https://thecouriercompany.co.za/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (3/3/16)

I have been using a similar online website where there is no need to register. This site is serviced by "The Courier Guy".
http://www.xoc.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (3/3/16)

*Cough Rip *Cough Tripper *Cough *Cough *Cough no affiliates *Cough *Cough *Cough 

Just jokes hey!

Looks really cool bud... will definitely check them out. Been happy thus far using The Courier Guy and Postnet to Postnet, but will definitely try them with my next shipping requirement. 

(did it ever bug any of you that courier by land is called SHIPping and by sea is called CARgo?... anyways...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## skola (3/3/16)

Dubz said:


> I have been using a similar online website where there is no need to register. This site is serviced by "The Courier Guy".
> http://www.xoc.co.za/


Awesome thanks @Dubz. I didn't know about that one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (3/3/16)

Damn, by completely online I thought you meant I can now download my orders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## skola (3/3/16)

Cespian said:


> *Cough Rip *Cough Tripper *Cough *Cough *Cough no affiliates *Cough *Cough *Cough
> 
> Just jokes hey!
> 
> ...


Now this thread might disappear suddenly! 

Yea I've only used Aramex with their Pick and Pay drop offs and standard R99 fee.. Like the idea of booking online and stuff without the hassle of having an account with a company. If i knew about Xpress online couriers i would've used them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/3/16)

I'm using these guys today . Thanks for the heads up @skola

Reactions: Like 1


----------

